# Kernel does not recognize Ultra ATA drives

## Opiedog

I partitioned, formatted, and mounted 3 hard drives using the Gentoo LiveCD.  The first drive is on the motherboard IDE controller and the second and third on an Ultra ATA 100 PCI dual channel controller.   Then installed Gentoo to the first drive, compiling kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 using genkernel all, and rebooted using GRUB.  Though the LiveCD recognizes the Ultra ATA hard drives, neither GRUB nor Gentoo recognize them when I boot the 2.6.11  kernel.

Under the the 2.6.11  kernel. fdisk -l shows only my first drive.  Fdisk doesn't show or recognize the other hard drives.  lspci shows the Ultra ATA is recognized [RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 0 2)], but /dev shows no listings for the drives attached to it.  If I reboot with the LiveCD, both drives show up again (hde & hdg) and I can mount them and copy files without trouble.    

This is on a Dell XPS with a Pentium III with an SIIG Ultra ATA 100 PCI.

----------

## mleegwt

What about your kernel config? If you did manually did you include drivers for your "Ultra ATA 100 PCI dual channel controller". Do you need to add modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ??? Or modprobe the correct modules to test. What are the kernel messages(dmesg)? Also after modprobing?

Michiel

----------

## Opiedog

 *mleegwt wrote:*   

> What about your kernel config? If you did manually did you include drivers for your "Ultra ATA 100 PCI dual channel controller". Do you need to add modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ??? Or modprobe the correct modules to test. What are the kernel messages(dmesg)? Also after modprobing?
> 
> Michiel

 

I used the 'genkernel all' command rather than a manual configuration.  I understood it would duplicate what LiveCD detected, but something's amiss.  I don't see any mention of hde or hdg in the kernel messages, but do see hda and my cd/dvd roms, hdc & hdd.  There is also an error message from trying to mount hde3 as /home, indicating the device doesn't exist.

----------

## mleegwt

Ok you use genkernel.... but what do the logs say? Is manual configuration an option for you?

Michiel

----------

## Opiedog

I was hoping to avoid a manual configuration until later, but if there's no other option except using the old kernel I would give it a try.

I'm including the complete 2.6.11-kernel messages below.  They show no devices after probing IDE interfaces ide3 and ide4.  Livecd in contrast shows hde: ST340823A, ATA DISK drive and hdg: Maxtor 6B120P0, ATA DISK drive, both on IRQ 9.

I tried booting with pci=routeirq in case ACPI is the problem, but the new kernel still did not recognize the drives.  (The livecd is using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2410] at 0000:00:1f.0 and the new kernel is using PIC for interrupt routing, according to the kernel messages.) 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo syslog-ng[8714]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo syslog-ng[8714]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7

.6)) #1 Wed Mar 23 04:00:47 CST 2005

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007fc0000 (usable)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000007fc0000 - 0000000007ff8000 (ACPI data)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff8000 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo 127MB LOWMEM available.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo On node 0 totalpages: 32704

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Normal zone: 28608 pages, LIFO batch:6

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo DMI 2.3 present.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000ff980

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL   LP82010A 0x20000731 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x07ff0000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL   MAGELLAN 0x20000731 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x07ff1000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: DSDT (v001 DELL   DIM_XPSB 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Allocating PCI resources starting at 08000000 (gap: 08000000:f7b80000)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Built 1 zonelists

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01101000)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Initializing CPU#0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 8192 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Detected 997.551 MHz processor.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Using tsc for high-res timesource

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Memory: 123220k/130816k available (2842k kernel code, 7060k reserved, 966k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Calibrating delay loop... 1974.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=987136)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Intel machine check architecture supported.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e08)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Freeing initrd memory: 1578k freed

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 16

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda95, last bus=2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: Using configuration type 1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI init

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo SCSI subsystem initialized

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ** so I can fix the driver.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Machine check exception polling timer started.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo apm: overridden by ACPI.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo inotify device minor=63

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Initializing Cryptographic API

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV17 () Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVidia)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ede0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cee25, set palette = c00ceeaa

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d

503 da03 ff03

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 150 Hz, hf = 85 kHz, clk = 2550 MHz

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xc8880000, using 600k, total 65536k

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo io scheduler noop registered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo io scheduler anticipatory registered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo io scheduler deadline registered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo io scheduler cfq registered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ICH: chipset revision 2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide0...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hda: WDC AC38400L, ATA DISK drive

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide1...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hdd: SONY CD-RW CRX140E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide2...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide3...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide4...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide5...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hda: max request size: 128KiB

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hda: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=16383/16/63, UDMA(33)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hda: cache flushes not supported

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 17

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI wakeup devices:

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI1 PS2K UAR1  USB  AC9  SMB

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver hub

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 10, io base 0xef80

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo libata version 1.10 loaded.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:3 extents:1

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo agpgart: Detected an Intel i820 Chipset.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 94M

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo 0000:02:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xdc00. Vers LK1.1.19

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Mar 24 16:08:27 gentoo parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Mar 24 16:08:35 gentoo login(pam_unix)[8905]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## mleegwt

In your LiveCD logs it probably also says which ide chip has been detected. If so you could try the following command from the handbook and try to find only that driver. 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

I assume it looks like the normal menuconfig of a vanilla kernel, but since I configure myself I don't know for sure  :Very Happy: 

In case it looks like menuconfig from a vanilla kernel you should be able to find it somewhere near:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

```

Carefully read anything stating VERY EXPERIMENTAL(usually do not use unless you know what you are doing)

Also read help about your chip in the menus. It usually gives hints on what (not) to do.

This way you'll be configuring only the RAID bit of your kernel. All the rest will be done for you.  :Cool: 

Hope to be of help and not confusing things.

Michiel

----------

## alienjon

Hey, I'm having a similar problem and made a post here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296363-highlight-.html

Does any of this look familiar? I'm still unsure as to what the problem is, unfortunately  :Sad: 

----------

## Opiedog

The LiveCD logs show CMD649 as the chip.  I will give your suggestion a try this evening.  Appreciate your help Michiel!

livecd kernel messages:

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd CMD649: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:02:09.0

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:09.0

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.3

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd CMD649: chipset revision 2

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd CMD649: ROM enabled at 0xfea80000

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd CMD649: 100% native mode on irq 9

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd ide2: BM-DMA at 0xdf90-0xdf97, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd ide3: BM-DMA at 0xdf98-0xdf9f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd Probing IDE interface ide2...

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd hde: ST340823A, ATA DISK drive

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd ide2 at 0xdfe0-0xdfe7,0xdfae on irq 9

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd Probing IDE interface ide3...

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd hdg: Maxtor 6B120P0, ATA DISK drive

Mar 24 16:55:59 livecd ide3 at 0xdfa0-0xdfa7,0xdfaa on irq 9

----------

## Opiedog

I tried genkernel --menuconfig all and found the CMD649 chipset (shown as CMD64{3|6|8|9}) support was not enabled, only CMD640 support was enabled.  

I enabled CMD6{3|6|8|9} support in the kernel, rather than as a module, and rebuilt the kernel.  However, upon rebooting, still had no drives detected on the Ultra ATA card.  lspci shows the card, but the kernel messages show nothing found during the probes of ide2 and ide3.  

The steps I followed were to boot from the PC hard drive into the problem kernel (not livecd), run genkernel --menuconfig all, exit menuconfig and wait for kernel to recompile, then reboot.

lscpi:

RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 02)

kernel messages:

Mar 27 06:30:05 gentoo ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Mar 27 06:30:05 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide2...

Mar 27 06:30:05 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide3...

Mar 27 06:30:05 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide4...

Mar 27 06:30:05 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide5...

----------

## mleegwt

I guess you forgot to update the bootloader. It sounds like you installed your new kernel with a new name. Otherwise probably your bootloader would complain about something. So here is what I think you could do:

Check which kernels are there:

```
ls /boot/{kernel,initrd}*
```

Update your bootloader according to the above list of kernels. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10

----------

## Opiedog

I think there's a problem with my bootloader.  I used the same kernel name and verified the new dates corresponded to the date and time I had recompiled.  But I suspect grub is ignoring these.  For example, if I make a change to /boot/grub/menu.lst, modifying ther title, the change does not appear in the menu when I reboot.

ls -l /boot

total 4465

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  933266 Mar 27 06:09 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Mar 23 14:49 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Mar 23 18:17 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1552317 Mar 27 06:26 initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2050649 Mar 27 06:09 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Mar 23 14:41 lost+found

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

#fallback 1

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 hdx=stroke

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

----------

## mleegwt

Modifying your config file does not imply having your bootloader changed. You explicitly need to reinstall it. So, get your bootloader apply your changes. In your grub case that probably also needs

```
grub-install <args>
```

You can find the exact thing to do in the Handbook. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#grub-install-auto or the manual way, which is just below that section.

WARNING. When reinstalling your bootloader some problems can emerge. Always have an alternative bootmethod ready. For example have a Gentoo LiveCD at hand to be able to change your bootloader.

The best way to avoid your machine not to boot anymore is to have your new kernel added to your bootlist instead of overwriting the old one. Sometimes your kernel won't boot for some strange(or not so strange when reconsidering  :Sad: ) and then you're happy to be able to boot from your old kernel.

Michiel

----------

## Opiedog

I knew LILO needs reinstalling after a change, but thought grub did not.  I did a grub-install without seeing any change; then tried a reinstall from the grub command line (see below).  Still did not see any change in results or the menu list, which I also modified to see if even that would change.  Grub messages seemed to indicate it did reinstall, but I'm not seeing a change, which has me thinking it's not actually reinstalling, at least not where I think it is.

I'm thinking of uninstaling grub and trying to boot with LILO, but will be out of town starting tomorrow for almost three weeks.  I will post again when I'm back and have a chance to pursue this.  I really appreciate your patience with troubleshooting my problem.  Thanks!

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

----------

## Opiedog

Michiel - I'm finally up and running with all hard drives!  Your original solution of forcing the right driver worked once I was able to boot the new kernel.  It had compiled successfully, but for some reason, possibly related to chroot environment,  Grub was not actually picking it up.  I installed LILO and booted into the new kernel when I got back from vacation and it's been working swell.

Thanks for your help!

----------

